# Question about placement of Tunze ATO



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I have a Tunze Osmolator ATO that I am going to install in my 14g biocube. I think the best place to put it is in my third rear chamber, where my return pump is. I upgraded the return pump to a Maxi-jet and so the water level in this chamber is a bit higher than in standard biocubes (the surface is also calm, which is why i think it would make a good place for the ATO sensor).

My question is, can I place the ATO sensor close (i.e., less than 2 inches) to the maxi-jet pump, or will there be interference from the magnet in the pump? In the Tunze manual, it says not to place cleaning magnets near the sensor because it could cause malfunction, but it doesn't say anything about pumps. 

Also, any other suggestions for placement of this unit in a biocube? Currently I have cheato and a heater in the first chamber, a media rack in the second (carbon and purigen) and the return pump in the third.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I use the magnet that came with the unit... Why would another magnet cause issues?

The EYE, Is just that a EYE, I cant see a magnet messing it up.


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Chromey said:


> I use the magnet that came with the unit... Why would another magnet cause issues?
> 
> The EYE, Is just that a EYE, I cant see a magnet messing it up.


Thanks Chromey, I'm also confused about the rationale behind another magnet causing interference (especially because the magnet that comes with the ATO is much stronger than any other magnet in the tank). The manual states, "do not situate magnetic pane cleaners or other magnets in the vicinity of the safety sensor, as otherwise functional failure is possible." I think it is actually referring to the float switch safety backup, not the EYE.

Anyways I'll give it a try and see what happens. Thanks for the input.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

PsychoFishy said:


> I think it is actually referring to the float switch safety backup, not the EYE.


Bingo, B. Magnets is magnets.


----------

